# Looking for developers in Bay Area, California



## sruel3216 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I have a Android business project at San Jose State University that has become a finalist to win $50,000 from investors for a start up company. I am looking for a developer that is very familar to building and compiling ROMs from AOSP. For more details please email me at [email protected]

Thanks
Steven


----------

